# 1dx file name error *Solved*



## Viggo (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi guys!

I have changed the name of my 1dx files in camera too 1dx_****, and I did that the first day I got it, it has worked a year and half alomst, but now, for some reason beyond me all my files are named simply, dx_***. I checked in camera to see if I have bumped or deleted the "1" but no, in camera it still says 1dx_****, I have tried both slots, loads of different memory cards, and when looking at the files in Finder (mac) they are named dx_**** so it isn't Lr that screws up. I deleted the name in camera and wrote it again, it stays 1dx_****, but the files themselves are STILL named dx_**** 

How is this possible?

**EDIT** I solved it, but leave the topic if anyone else experiences this, I had changed my color space from sRGB to AdobeRGB, and seem to be the cause. Changed it back to sRGB and it still works. 

I would still like to know why, and if I can shoot AdobeRGB and still name my files what I want.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2014)

Setting the color space to AdobeRGB changes the first character of the file name to '_' (an underscore). If you shoot RAW, you can change the color space when you convert, without penalty.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Setting the color space to AdobeRGB changes the first character of the file name to '_' (an underscore). If you shoot RAW, you can change the color space when you convert, without penalty.


Thanks for clearing that up! I don't know why it would change the first character and not with sRGB, but it doesn't matter. I just wanted to try, and forgot I had even changed it, to see different colors on the screen, but maybe the screen doesn't really show the difference anyway?

I use sRGB on export of my jpegs anyway.


----------



## scott_m (Jan 1, 2014)

Viggo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Setting the color space to AdobeRGB changes the first character of the file name to '_' (an underscore). If you shoot RAW, you can change the color space when you convert, without penalty.
> ...



The main advantage to setting AdobeRGB even if you're shooting RAW is to get a (slightly) better indication of clipping in the histogram, which is based on a JPG rather than the RAW data itself. I doubt that the camera's monitor would show anything visibly different in the review image itself.

Perhaps dropping the "1" when you open the images on your computer is a Mac-specific issue? Whenever I've transferred data via a USB drive formatted on my laptop/PC to a Mac, it always comes back with always extra files (or folders - I can't remember which) that weren't there originally. Do you use a card reader or connect the camera directly to the computer?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 1, 2014)

All 1D cameras since the 1D/1Ds MkII have put an underscore in the jpg file name relating to the colour space it was shot with, this nomenclature was expanded to the 5D MkIII file formats too.

This underscore only applies to out of camera jpeg format images, RAW files do not change.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> All 1D cameras since the 1D/1Ds MkII have put an underscore in the jpg file name relating to the colour space it was shot with, this nomenclature was expanded to the 5D MkIII file formats too.
> 
> This underscore only applies to out of camera jpeg format images, RAW files do not change.



The underscore is in the raw-file name also.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2014)

> "EOS-1D Mark III, 1Ds Mark III, 1D Mark IV, 1D X, 5D Mark III
> 
> XXXX0001.JPG _XXX0001.JPG
> 
> ...



http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/storage_and_archiving/file_numbering_and_naming.do?page=2

You are right, Canon are wrong. It is funny because I have several hundred thousand 1 series RAW files and I still looked it up! Mine all have an underscore, my EOS-M does it too an I only shoot RAW with that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 2, 2014)

This is not a Canon thing, its a industry standard.

Canon complies with the industry standard *Design rule for Camera File system*. JEITA specification number CP-3461

it requires that the first digit of the file name be a leading underscore for files with a optional colorspace such as Adobe RGB.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_rule_for_Camera_File_system


----------

